# nice place to live in melbourne?



## madje (Feb 25, 2008)

where would anyone recoomend to live in melbourne, we are 30 with a 15 month old baby, will hopefully take here to play group etc..
looking for some where easy going with creche, gym, park etc... nice cafes
also what is the cost of living like
how much would a 3 bedroom house or apt be like


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Madje, 

I can't help with areas in Melbourne since we live in South Australia. However for the cost of living see the "cost of living" thread since Dolly is fairly close to Melbourne, and for property check out the property links in the "Please read..."
post. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

have a look at Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au for rental and housing pricing.

Click on Vic then scroll down to the suburb you want.

Australia (especially Melb) is a very multicultural place, so Im sure you will find expats everywhere.

I lived almost my whole life in Melb before moving to theME, though we were based in the SE suburbs.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

definitely check out the link the Sgills posted; I LIVED on it before I moved here (I live in Melbourne). We live in the Eastern Suburbs which are historically the more affluent ones, but we live here because we both work at Monash University, which is about 20 km east of the CBD and we wanted to be close to work. 

Do you have a job lined up yet? if not, if you can get a job in the CBD, you're golden. You can live basically anywhere and be a short commute from the office. If you work outside the CBD things can get tricky and then you have to start considering a location closer to where you work so you can get there easily. 

You may want to find short-term accommodation while you look for a job and go from there. But my personal favorite inner suburbs are Toorak, Prahran, and South Yarra. They're also quite pricey  I live in Oakleigh, which is in the Outer East.


----------

